# Possible 1958 Telecaster Edmonton



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't post the ad because it literally disappeared while I was looking at it and it had only been up for a few minutes - the ad was a blonde Tele that certainly looked vintage and "relic'd" but who knows without seeing it in person with the neck off to date it. The seller had it listed for $5000 and the chances of it being real seem pretty slim to me but the fact the ad disappeared within minutes makes me wonder if someone just won the lottery...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Mutron said:


> I can't post the ad because it literally disappeared while I was looking at it and it had only been up for a few minutes - the ad was a blonde Tele that certainly looked vintage and "relic'd" but who knows without seeing it in person with the neck off to date it. The seller had it listed for $5000 and the chances of it being real seem pretty slim to me but the fact the ad disappeared within minutes makes me wonder if someone just won the lottery...


Anything is possible, I had a friend recently get offered a 51 Broadcaster in trade for his Suhr. The guy had no idea what he had apparently. For anyone wondering, he knows now what he has.


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

I know there is a late 50’s one kicking around Edmonton area. One of my buddy’s from out east was looking at it when he was touring through and I have no clue who owns it. 

It had a lot of changes/mods done to it and asking price was in that 5k range ....he passed on the deal .


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I won the gear lottery once, so who knows.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> I won the gear lottery once, so who knows.


Oooooooo, do tell!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Speaking of deals, someone posted two black face and one silver fender this morning in Halifax for $100 for all 3..... I didn’t get them


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> Speaking of deals, someone posted two black face and one silver fender this morning in Halifax for $100 for all 3..... I didn’t get them


I must've been napping. I'm always looking for cheap SF Fenders.


----------

